# Anybody want a free sketch?



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

Post a photo here of your horse, action or standing pose, facial expression, whatever you want and I will draw them and post them here when they're done  

Here's a sample of my work


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

*Dozer and I*

Here will these pics be ok?


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

Yep, those are fine


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

K thank you so much! Your work is amazing! I cant even draw stick people right so I know you will do the picture(s) justice. Please let me know when you are done. I would LOVE to see the finished product! Thanks again!


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

Yours is done.. there's a smudge on it though.. sorry nephew messed it up..


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I would LOVE one! Here's a buch of photos, choose whichever one(s) you like best :-D I tried to include some weird angles and normal ones, depending on whether you want a challenge or do a quick one.


















































Thanks!


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

I'll have it posted soon. Trying to find the camera lol


----------



## mandik92 (Oct 16, 2009)

i would like one 
my name is mandi 
you may pic any pic from my album
thank you 
xo


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

Ok uploading the first 2


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh my goodness! You draw fast!


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

Bare with me.. Dark greys and roans are alittle tricky especially ones with ticking spots lol but I think I managed.. let me know what ya think


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I LOVE IT!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## parcfarms (Jan 5, 2009)

i would love one
hope you can work with this =D
http://i38.tinypic.com/2qi48yo.jpg


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

I think I may add a little bit of white charcoal to the grey.. not quite happy with the way it turned out..


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

which one?


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

The second pic I posted.. to accentuate the white alittle more. 

Yes, I think I can work with that. Arabians are my specialty


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

parcfarms your's is almost done..


----------



## mandik92 (Oct 16, 2009)

have u started mine yet


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

parcfarms yours is done. wont be able to post it for awhile because one of the children hid the camera.. so I'll have to pm it to you when I can locate the camera.


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, I have.


----------



## mandik92 (Oct 16, 2009)

im sooo stoked!!!!!!!! ^_^


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

I'll have to pm it to you. Like I said.. I've lost the camera


----------



## mandik92 (Oct 16, 2009)

okayy^_^


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Could you do one more?


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Here a some pictures if you feel like drawing some more.


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

Ooh those are good ones. I got the other ones done. Im getting ready to go look for the camera.. to upload them.


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

uploading.. 



















sorry about this last one.. my pencils were getting dull.. and the kids took off with my sharpener


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

I LOVE YOUR DRAWINGS!!! If you have time, could you please do one of these?

Sorry that they're so big


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, no problem. The bigger they are.. the better


----------



## mandik92 (Oct 16, 2009)

is mine done?? ^_^


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

Yours is done. It's the last pic I posted. The black horse with the star.


----------



## mandik92 (Oct 16, 2009)

omg thank you. I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## parcfarms (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow you are so talented!! Im jealous =D Thanks sooooooo much


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

No problem. Enjoy.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

theres loads of pitctures choos whatever you like. 

this is apache.
apache pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket

and this is lilly.
lilly pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

hey
could you do me 1 or 2 ?

















thankyouu !!
if thee 2nd picture is too fuzzy, let me know and i will stik another one up


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Im sorry i took so long to say thank you..but THANK YOU!!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Can you PLEASE do Love Story, Bishop and Traces of Gold?

For the ones of Love Story and Bishop, just choose the ones that are easier  Thanx!

Love:















Bish:















Traces:


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh My Gosh I would love one when you get around to it!


----------

